# KS Bag smells - what to do?



## Ilia

I bought a Kate Spade bag from Nordstrom. Today it arrived and when I pulled it out of the package it smelled real bad of plastic.
Like a really cheap bag. I've been airing it out for a day aready and the smell doesn't get any better.
I'm really disappointed, I never thought Kate Spade bags would smell. What can I do to get rid of this odor?


----------



## indiaink

Is it leather, or vinyl (or PVC)?

If it's not leather, then the odor probably won't go away - nothing to do but return it.


----------



## Ilia

It's vinyl, but I'm really spooked as it's Kate Spade?


----------



## indiaink

Kate Spade has nothing to do with how PVC and plastic stuff smells.  Stuff just happens, this one bag got more of one thing than the other and whatever - the next bag you get probably won't have any issues.  If you had bought the bag directly from KS then you could let them know there's a problem, but having bought it from Nordstrom, just return it and don't worry about it.  Nordstrom may have had it (with other bags) stored in a hot warehouse or something.

I mean, seriously - once a bag leave KS's manufacturing plant, it's out of THEIR control, KWIM?


----------



## isabellam

A months and half ago, I bought a new KS Maryanne (cashew color), and it arrived smelling exactly as you described.  I had bought it from an ebay Hong Kong seller.  I was a little nervous to start with, so when it came to me all tightly wrapped up in plastic, smelling like a plastics chemical factory, I was very concerned that I had bought a fake.   

I let the bag air out - hanging by one strap, gaping open (with no stuffing in it, of course) - for probably 3 or 4 days.  I put it outside (even in the sun) as much as possible.  That took care of the worst of it.  I began to use the bag, and after a couple of weeks, the smell was 99.5% gone.  

Meanwhile, I closely compared my bag to floor sample bags at department stores, and it checked out perfectly.  And now that you are saying that your bag from Nordies smelled plasticky too, I'm not concerned about authenticity.

I hate the smell too, but my advice is to be patient with your bag.  I'll bet that lots of bags smell like that after they are made.  Maybe Kate Spade just packs them up too soon for certain finishes on the leather to stop off-gassing.  Maybe ours are just extra fresh from the factory??

You'll love your bag once it stops smelling.  I know I did!!!  

BTW, what did you get??


----------



## benswife2007

I bought same bag...it went away after a while


----------



## Iwantaspybag

isabellam said:


> I let the bag air out - hanging by one strap, gaping open (with no stuffing in it, of course) - for probably 3 or 4 days.  I put it outside (even in the sun) as much as possible.  That took care of the worst of it.  I began to use the bag, and after a couple of weeks, the smell was 99.5% gone.



When you get down to that last 0.5% dab a cotton ball *lightly* with your favorite perfume and store it with paper stuffing when you are not using the bag.  You nose will be happy at the faint trace of your perfume and won't notice the other smell.  

BTW, could the smell be coming from a synthetic lining?  New carpets and furniture emit a smell for a while.


----------



## Shugarplum

I got a wallet with that stinky plastic smell I couldn't take it , so i gave it away..it wasn't designer but it had my fav color in it  so that was saddening for me.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

I bought a Teal KS recently from Nordstrom.com as well- it reeked of some sort of dye, after a day it didn't change either and every time I pulled her out i got nauseous. It really killed my love for that bag and I returned her. The minute I walked out the store, I felt such a relieve! I hate dealing with smelly bags, it cheapens them and crushes the fun of the shopping experience!


----------



## babybea

hang the bag and let wind wipe the smell away..don't use it yet if you think you couldn't take the smell. better wait (around a week) and spray ur fav perfume into a cotton ball and have it stuffed into the bag before u're using it. dont kill the love for the bag over a temporary factory smell...  it will eventually gone. trust me.


----------



## Brontski

Take it back!  People will start thinking that it's YOU they smell!!!  A bag shouldn't smell!


----------



## Laye

I don't think the off-gassing problem is unique to KS.  I bought a pretty Pour la Victoire leather bag and sadly had to return it - even after leaving it outside (all open) for almost a week, the nasty chemical odour wouldn't go away.  I contacted Pour la Victoire customer service about it but never heard from them!


----------



## MrsSkeletonKey

It normally goes away after some time.


----------



## jeya13

If it's that bothersome, I'd return it. The KS I am carrying now (bought from the site directly) has a mild odor every time I open it so I'm thinking it has to do with the lining. It doesn't bother me enough to send it back, and I do think it will disappear in time. But mine is a leather bag, not vinyl. Sorry yours is so bad .. I hope you can get another that doesn't smell if you do return it. Good luck!


----------



## melissatrv

If you can return it then do so.  If not, here is something I read in the LV forum.  Use Citrus Magic solid http://www.amazon.com/Citrus-Magic-...8&qid=1398095412&sr=1-3&keywords=citrus+magic  I have seen them for as low as $5 in Walgeens.  Put it in your bag and do something will hold the bag open.  After a day or two then let the bag air out without it and the bad smell will go away as well as the citrus smell


----------



## baglover57

Very interesting ..... I bought the Little Minka from Kate Spade store!
Never used it...kept airing it out.  Finally...past the return date, I sold it!!!
Sooo pissed!  Will never by KS again!


----------



## happenstance

baglover57 said:


> Very interesting ..... I bought the Little Minka from Kate Spade store!
> Never used it...kept airing it out. Finally...past the return date, I sold it!!!
> Sooo pissed! Will never by KS again!


 
Why didn't you return it?


----------



## SK007

I'm having the same problem now, and after airing it out for a day,  the smell was still there, so now, I've put both a bag of baking soda and perfume in there. I'm really getting antsy because I intended to use my Henry Lane Audrey tomorrow for travel, and I don't want my stuff reeking outta the bag! I found the bag at a KS store but bought it directly on the KS site because it was cheaper there. The smell is so foul!


----------



## Lurvebags

Oh my goodness! I don't have a sense of smell so my KS bags could be emitting these horrible smells and I have no idea. Need to borrow someone's nose ..... Waaaahhh


----------



## Danzie89

When I first got my little minka it smelled heavily of leather (which I actually didn't mind), but it has faded considerably since I purchased it about two months ago.


----------



## SK007

SK007 said:


> I'm having the same problem now, and after airing it out for a day,  the smell was still there, so now, I've put both a bag of baking soda and perfume in there. I'm really getting antsy because I intended to use my Henry Lane Audrey tomorrow for travel, and I don't want my stuff reeking outta the bag! I found the bag at a KS store but bought it directly on the KS site because it was cheaper there. The smell is so foul!



Update: It's been at least a week, and my bag still smells. I left an open Ziploc bag of baking soda and a bottle of perfume in there for 2 days, then I ended up using it for travel, and now, it still reeks. I've been suggested to use charcoal pills next. Wish me luck.

Also, I have the Henry Lane EMMY, not Audrey. Though my mom does have the Charles Street Audrey, and it DOESN'T reek.


----------



## Lurvebags

Danzie89 said:


> When I first got my little minka it smelled heavily of leather (which I actually didn't mind), but it has faded considerably since I purchased it about two months ago.




Ooh I love the smell of leather...!


----------



## Danzie89

Lurvebags said:


> Ooh I love the smell of leather...!



Me too! I actually am sad that the scent has faded, haha


----------



## Lurvebags

Oh my goodness me!! I just received my Kate Spade Aubree and it reeks!!! Waaaahh my husband just said 'what is that smell?!'

It's my new bag!!


----------



## Lurvebags

Danzie89 said:


> Me too! I actually am sad that the scent has faded, haha




Hahaha it's like a new car smell!


----------

